# Nub Cameroon 358 Cigar Review - Hmmm, not convinced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the feel and construction of this cigar. There was a burst of flavour at the start of the smoke, but it quickly became boring and ashy as i...

Read the full review here: Nub Cameroon 358 Cigar Review - Hmmm, not convinced


----------

